# my husband mastrrbates with dirty baby diapers



## oceanlife5

Hello everyone, my husband masterbates with pee n poop baby diapers, used poopy toilet paper and trash. He has done it since 7 years old. He also has done it outside of dumpsters in various apartment complexs, where he described un zipping his pants digging for a dirty diaper, doing his act n leaving. We have only been married not quite four months about to have a baby.All this has recently come out when I found numerous diapers at his office. I'm feeling scared to death for our unborn son. Afraid he will take our sons diapers for his sex needs. What do I do???


----------



## trey69

Not sure this is even a real post, but just in case for some strange reason it is, what you do is
RUN! Don't look back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oceanlife5

yes, unfortunately it's true


----------



## LonelyinTN

That's sick and perverted in more ways than imaginable.


----------



## SolidSnake

Did you ask him what he finds appealing about this practice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oceanlife5

Yes, i have asked n asked n asked. He gave me every last detail. He gets turned on by urine and the wetness from the diaper. He assures me it has nothing to do with children but relates to it as simply a object for sex. I actually cried when he reveled the details, told me how he enjoyed doing it inside dumpsters, and was even caught by police once. I have other children from my first marriage and my oldest son is 8 and it's hard to imagine my current husband doing that to himself at age of 7. I have found countless diapers, wet and dirty in his office, upstairs in storage, in his truck etc. Also found a large storage bin full of poop toilet paper, where he said he got from the same home for years and kept as a souvenir. During this pregnancy i have had 4 infections and been on antibiotics nonstop and i know it is from that. Not to mention i can't sleep some nights, have nightmares, anxiety etc. He swears he loves me and has stopped and would never do anything to hurt me or our son, which is due in 3 weeks. But i am terrified.


----------



## Tiberius

I am really sorry you are in this situation that might escalate after your baby is born.

If divorce is not possible, get him into counselling ASAP.
Do not believe that he has stopped, he has been doing it since age 7, so he needs professional help. urgently!


----------



## mablenc

Therapy, therapy. therapy.


----------



## aug

oceanlife5 said:


> Hello everyone, my husband masterbates with pee n poop baby diapers, used poopy toilet paper and trash. He has done it since 7 years old. He also has done it outside of dumpsters in various apartment complexs, where he described un zipping his pants digging for a dirty diaper, doing his act n leaving. We have only been married not quite four months about to have a baby.All this has recently come out when I found numerous diapers at his office. I'm feeling scared to death for our unborn son. Afraid he will take our sons diapers for his sex needs. What do I do???




What does he do to sanitize himself before sex with you?

What makes you think that he wont pass on some virus/bacteria/yeast/etc to you after he picked it from the poop?


I'm also curious how he found the poopy diapers you found in his office?


Is this for real?


----------



## badcompany

Please be a troll post....please.....barf!


----------



## Cosmos

If this is true (which I'm finding very hard to believe), you need to get yourself away from this man immediately.


----------



## Coach8

I'm pretty open, and very rarely come across something that I can't fathom sexually. However, this is just messed up. He needs intense counseling at least if this is real. If its not real, then the OP would need the IC for having the mindset to come up with this.


----------



## CallaLily

My guess is something bad happened to him as a child. He needs intensive therapy.


----------



## soulseer

surely a troll
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oceanlife5

It's real, my real life nightmare. A extremely insane marriage problem. The diapers he has collected all came from the trash. He hoards trash. One day i was being snoopy and looking at his emails and saw a email he had wrote to a strange sex counseling website talking n reveling all the details of how he has done this, and for how long. Details about how his mom n family found lots of large trash bags in the closet of his room as a child and how he had sex with the trash, sometimes several times a day. I have pics of the diapers i have found in his office, the poop toilet paper storage bin etc. He is also a recovering alcoholic and he use to use meth for many years. He has had a jail sentence for the meth and stealing from businesses over the years. He is drug free for about 6 years now and free from alcohol for about 4 months. His mother is a factor in my opinion. Why didn't she help him as a child, put a stop to everything. But about 2 weeks ago we were at her home n she offered him a beer. I stood there in shock. Why would u offer a newly sober man a beer when he is in recovery for it. He didn't get upset at her but i did. It's like she is not even here n does not pay attention to the horrific things he does or has been through. I love my husband very much and have stood by him in his journey to stop drinking, constant meetings and support. This with the diapers though is killing me inside, i just can't handle it and get past it. I am terrified for when our son is here, afraid he will use the baby's diapers for his sexual fetish. At this point i don't trust him. He knows how badly this has affected n hurt me. It's truly awful walking into his office and seeing rotten diapers, infant clothes covered in poop and smelling it all. He had a rug, I recently made him throw it away, but the rug is where he always had sex with the poop n pee diapers. Upon removing it to throw away the whole underneath side was stained brown n yellow and rotten from the acid of the feces. It's all a nightmare for me and I am not sure if I will ever overcome it and be able to look at him the same or ever trust him. As of right now I won't have him change our baby and I feel like I will never be able to close my eyes n rest when he is home in fear he will hurt our infant son. Its tormenting me intensely and I feel i need counseling to overcome this and I have done nothing....Seems so unfair I am suffering so much.


----------



## Cosmos

You both need therapy, and the sooner the better. 

Nobody here is qualified to advise you on such a serious issue, and unless you get the help that you need before your child is born, he or she will be removed from your custody by Social Services (or its equivalent in your country).

I've given you the benefit of doubt here, but won't be posting in this thread again.


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:


----------



## Deejo

As the poster above outlined, you have come here seeking advice, and the best ... and only advice applicable to this situation has been provided.

You leave this man.

or

Both you and he attend therapy.

Full stop.

Edited to add, this thread is being closed to avoid undue attention. Please review the forum rules before deciding to repost the subject.


----------

